# Hesston 1120, 1130, NH 479,488,489



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

After much thought I think I'm in the market for an old haybine. With my narrow roads, tight gates and limited tractor weight, a side pull non piviot I think is the way to go. I have heard lots about nh 479, 488, 489 haybine and know that they are rock solid. I am partial to Hesston somewhat because of a close dealer and past experiences. My old 6600 self propelled was a good machine and I liked its head design. The only bad Hesston I ever owned was a pt 10 when I first started out. That POS would break every pass or two. So I am a little concerned about the newer 1120s or 1130. If anybody owns one of these, how well do the work, how often do they clog, and how many acres per hour can you cut? Or is it just better to buy the new Hollands
Thanks


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Here's what I think I know. The 1120 and 1110 are pretty much identical - except for width. They are pretty simple machines and have a very thick large ribbed top roller and a steel inter-meshing bottom roller. Their sickle pivot mechanism is very simple. You can go online to CaseIH and down load a PDF of the manual for their version, 8330/8320, of these haybines. In addition to the above rollers, they were available with ticor rollers - which is like belted thin biscuits laminated together to form a roller. I've never heard of the Hesston rubber rollers coming apart.

I recently bought a Hesston 1110 - which is a 7 ft cut. There is a 9 ft version of the Hesston in MF. I believe it's model is 1459. I downloaded the CaseIH manual for it's twin and it is one of the best written manuals I've ever seen for any piece of equipment.

I believe the 479 and 488 are almost identical on the New Holland front. The 488 is still in production - testimony to it's durability and design strength. The 489, I'm to understand is somewhat more complicated than the 488 and some don't care for it. There is much info on the YT site if you do a search.

479/488 New Holland, watch for wobble box (sickle drive) problems and de-laminating rollers.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

We once had a PT-7 Hesston the same except for width as the PT-10 you had bought it used years ago was not a trouble free machine to say the least. In that time frame the New Holland machines were seemingly better than the Hesston. With the 1110, 1120, 1130 and the 1459 Massey they seem to have surpassed the New Holland in service and performance.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

When you say tight gates how tight are you talking? I have a JD 1219 and it's damn near impossible to go through anything smaller them a 14 ft gate. The 1219 is a 9 ft cut but the machine itself is more like 11'9" or 11' 10". Then it's going to be a little offset when in the transport position. Something to keep in mind


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Didn't Hesston make a 10.5' center pivot? That might be the best gate squeezer you can get outside of a 7' side pull.


----------



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

Most of my gates are 14ft. I have some smaller but i guess I'll have to use the sickle mower for those. My other concern is the width of travel. I put hay up in Lincoln, NE and hauling down the roads with a hydroswing is a little wide when I have to go down a major road or highway.


----------

